# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Ravvedimento operoso su rateizzazione

## marcov77

Per un contribuente titolare di partita iva (ditta individuale) sto predisponendo un ravvedimento operoso per
una rata non pagata per il versamento del saldo e
dell'acconto Irpef con opzione per il pagamento rateale. 
In merito all'inserimento in ravvedimento operoso degli interessi
per rateazione originali della rata non pagata (cod. 1668) ho trovato
purtroppo opinioni discordanti e cioe':
- inglobare tale importo nel codice del tributo a cui si riferiscono (ad
esempio, se nella rata non pagata omessa avevo 100 euro da versare con cod.trib 4001 e 2 euro con cod. trib. 1668, in ravvedimento operoso mettero' 102 con cod. trib. 4001 sui cui andro' a calcolare interessi da ravvedimento e
sanzione).
- oppure inserire tale e quale il codice tributo relativo agli interessi
originali in delega da ravvedimento, con il relativo importo, omettendo su
questi il calcolo degli interessi da ravvedimento nonche' la relativa
sanzione. 
Grazie  :Smile:

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Per un contribuente titolare di partita iva (ditta individuale) sto predisponendo un ravvedimento operoso per
> una rata non pagata per il versamento del saldo e
> dell'acconto Irpef con opzione per il pagamento rateale. 
> In merito all'inserimento in ravvedimento operoso degli interessi
> per rateazione originali della rata non pagata (cod. 1668) ho trovato
> purtroppo opinioni discordanti e cioe':
> - inglobare tale importo nel codice del tributo a cui si riferiscono (ad
> esempio, se nella rata non pagata omessa avevo 100 euro da versare con cod.trib 4001 e 2 euro con cod. trib. 1668, in ravvedimento operoso mettero' 102 con cod. trib. 4001 sui cui andro' a calcolare interessi da ravvedimento e
> sanzione).
> ...

  1668 mettere in F24 cos&#236; come era nella delega originaria e con lo steso importo
4001 mettere rata (ad es. 02/05) anno di rif. 2008, mettere importo (l'importo della rata come era nella delega pi&#249; gli interessi calcolati)
cod. 8901 mettere la sanzione   e l'anno di riferimento
fatto!

----------


## polpettinablu

Buongiorno, 
Sto calcolando un ravvedimento operoso per il tardato pagamento dei cod. tributo 4001,4033,3801,3843 e 3844.
Aveo già optato per la rateizazzione dell'importo complessivo da pagare, e quindi nell'f24 trovo il cod.1168 in corrispondenza del 4001 e del 4033.
Stando a quanto scritto nel post precedente, mi sembra di aver capito che non devo calcolare gli interessi sul cod.1668, ma soltanto sulla restante parte. 
E' corretto? 
Grazie mille. 
Francesca

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buongiorno, 
> Sto calcolando un ravvedimento operoso per il tardato pagamento dei cod. tributo 4001,4033,3801,3843 e 3844.
> Aveo già optato per la rateizazzione dell'importo complessivo da pagare, e quindi nell'f24 trovo il cod.1168 in corrispondenza del 4001 e del 4033.
> Stando a quanto scritto nel post precedente, mi sembra di aver capito che non devo calcolare gli interessi sul cod.1668, ma soltanto sulla restante parte. 
> E' corretto? 
> Grazie mille. 
> Francesca

  Corretto. Niente interessi su interessi.

----------


## polpettinablu

> Corretto. Niente interessi su interessi.

  Grazie mille!

----------

